# moving,end of my RR



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I started taking down 6 years of work, I did not think it would be to bad, hopefully moving to a bigger lot, dont know yet though. Just downsizing house, cannot stand paying taxes to idiots who cant stop spending. I thought it would be easier knowing I should of learned from all my mistakes, and thinking i am going to build better hopefully, but man tearing the track all up knowing how much work I did sweatin my rearend off.......

Got my switches boxed up, taking apart all my connections on my track, knowing I will have to haul out all the rock I wheelbarrowed in.... Hopefully it will be worth it the next time.

thinking next one I will build off the ground, the lot we are trying to get is 100 by 500 ft long, lots of room for some looong rails, but do i want to build another one that big...

Lots of decisions to make in the next 6 months, will I rebuild or will I sell it all, or just build a smaller one so I dont have to maintain it, or just run one in the house around the cielings.

Whatever I decide, this site has been my best friend for 6 years, I come on here every day to learn what Marty is doing next, what Greg is telling Aristo to fix, Stans thought of the day, hey at least he is having one...whats happening in New Zealand, what Tony is designing, What new thing Jerry is building, what is happening in Alaska, what Dell is making at G-scale Graphics, others who have given me advice to make life easier in my train world.

I will be here every day to hopefully get new advice to motivate me to build another RR, so keep putting your ideas, your pics, your advice here on MLS, there are people who read it everyday and use that stuff for there RR`s.

Tom


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

That sucks. Hold onto everything for now and let yourself get settled in. Once your resettled you can better assess your next move. I've torn down and rebuilt more layouts then I can count now but Im always ready to try again. Good luck with the move.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Tom - Moving is a tough deal all by itself. Having a hobby like ours, only makes it tougher. But yes, look at the opportunities to improve your next railroad. Keep us posted for sure!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Good luck with your move. AND like Vic said, hang on to your stuff until you get settled and can make a rational decision.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom 
moving can be seen as a new start. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

When I moved my RR from Denver to northern Virginia in 1993, it was traumatic. At that time I coded each piece of track, so that I could match up the screw holes that I had used to hold the track together. The new layout used larger diameter curves and new switches so all my coding went to naught. The Denver layout had powered switch throws, The new one has all manual and I'm happy with that choice. The climate here in Virginia fills the switch machines with mud and insects. Each new layout is an adventure. Learn from the past and experiment with the future.

Chuck


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Been there, done that, Tom. Tain't a real lot of fun but, happens to most f us.









Hope all goes well. You gonna try to make it to Marty's?????


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Tom, 
I can feel your pain, probably doing the same thing this spring. We plan to put our house on the market then. So keep us posted on your thoughts/process, I'll sure be interested!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow, sorry to hear this Tom! Why don't ya come down Next Sunday for me hosting my very 1st Club Meeting? Show up early as I need help laying track - feel free to bring yours along! lol 
Really, hope to see you soon! Next week OR the fall ops at Golding's ? 
God Bless.... I could not do it again myself.


----------



## Martino2579 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tom, 

When I moved here from England in 2007 I got rid of so many things thinking they wouldn't be needed again or would be too difficult to move. 

Bad mistake and wrong assumption! Keep everything till you see what you've got and can start planning. 

Planning is one of the best parts of this hobby. 

Hope it goes well. 

Martin


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom moving is GREAT adventure. I tore my layout up and moved from Nevada to Colorado. Put track in big box and it filled the whole bed of pick up truck. Still don't have anything down yet still thinking on which way to go myself. Elevated or not. You going to make it to Martys this year?


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I too just tore up my railroad 6 months ago. Even though I'm going to school I'm planning and planning the future RR, and working on building small things to keep me in the hobby. You can't just give it up and walk away. Keep the interest by building something small that you think or know that you can use later! 
Craig


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Good luck with the move.


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Tom...New Begiinnings as I like to look at it are hard at first...but when you get settled and begin planning and working on your new railroad you will find the joy in the simple act of creating. Good luck with your move!!

Richard


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

When I moved to this house 12 years ago my trains sat in storage for over a year. Don't do anything right away. Hold on to our trains. Come to Marty's and get inspired again. You could always do something like Jerry MC 

JJ


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom I am fairly settled here after 7 years. Brought all my old RR with me from my last home. Smaller lot, easier to maintain. But I have been able to incorporate a lot of idea's into my new RR that the guys have shared over the years. To that end, if I were to move again, there are lots of new and better idea's ready for that RR too. 
Grand Dad used to say to me, "Work on solutions not problems".


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind thoughts, Stan, not going to make it to Martys this year again, Cody is in soccer, has 2 games that weekend, John will try to make it to Ricks this fall, Cody really likes that one!

Tom


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By tom h on 14 Aug 2011 07:37 AM 
Thanks for all the kind thoughts, Stan, not going to make it to Martys this year again, Cody is in soccer, has 2 games that weekend, John will try to make it to Ricks this fall, Cody really likes that one!

Tom

Ricks?

In the fall?

Where is this?

JJ


----------

